# кучками сбивался



## cyaxares_died

Мне придётся перевести следующий отрывок на француский. Дело в том что я совсем не понимаю некоторые подробности, даже словарь не помогает.

"И народ то в сторону шарахался, *то кучками сбивался,* смотрел, какие-то *простоволосые* бабы  выскакивали из подворотен, грозили кулаками в небо и кричали:
-Ну, *погодите*. Придут, придут большевики."

Я думаю что объясняется как следует, если я ошибаюсь исправьте меня пожалуйста !

*о кучками сбивался = ???*

*простоволосые = без шапок

**погодите = ждёте *


----------



## Maroseika

cyaxares_died said:


> Мне придётся перевести следующий отрывок на француский. Дело в том, что я совсем не понимаю некоторые подробности, даже словарь не помогает.
> 
> "И народ то в сторону шарахался, *то кучками сбивался,* смотрел, какие-то *простоволосые* бабы выскакивали из подворотен, грозили кулаками в небо и кричали:
> -Ну, *погодите*. Придут, придут большевики."
> 
> Я думаю, что объясняется объяснила как следует, если я ошибаюсь, исправьте меня, пожалуйста !
> 
> кучками сбивался = собирался маленькими группами
> простоволосые = без шапок (скорее, без головных платков)
> погодите = подождите (повелительное наклонение)


----------



## cyaxares_died

Спасибо. Но я на самом деле ещё не понимаю какие люди там точно " выскакивали из подворотен" -это те же люди которые группами собираются или это какие-то выше упоминаные люди (там говорит о мёртвых) ?


----------



## vasko705

Нет, не те же (*простоволосые* бабы= женщины с непокрытой головой и с непричёсанной шевелюрой).
Шарахающиеся и сбивающиеся лишь наблюдали, как кто-то (те самые бабы) выскакивал и что-то там орал в небо


----------



## cyaxares_died

vasko705 said:


> Шарахающиеся и сбивающиеся лишь наблюдали,



Спасибо - я на самом деле думала что "то ...то..." значило что некоторые люди шарахали, и некоторые собрались группами."
 Значит как переводится "то ...то..." на английский например ?


----------



## vasko705

Да, оно самое- "описательное перечисление"...


----------



## Kolan

cyaxares_died said:


> Спасибо - я, на самом деле, думала что "то ...то..." значило что некоторые люди шарахались, а некоторые собирались группами."
> Значит, как переводится "*то ...то...*" на английский, например ?


*either ... or... *


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> *either ... or... *


 По-моему, это скорее либо..., либо.
То..., то, в данном случае, наверное, лучше перевести просто перечислением или, возможно, now..., now.


----------



## vasko705

Боюсь, что нас понесло в не туда.
Это просто перечисление, Мме cyaxares_died переводит его с русского на французский, налицо продолжительное неоконченное действие (т.е. использование imparfait неизбежно), всё это то...то... демонстрирует продолжительную негарантированную случайную неодновременность (sometimes и then and now), так что quel que temps- quel que fois...
Я бы рекомендовал проконсультироваться у французов насчёт  как бы точнее выразить то состояние тревожной нестабильности при перечислении действий собирающихся, шарахающихся и с испугом глядящих людей на почти стриптиз кликуш (в те времена и в тех местах небрежность в женских причёсках расценивалась явно как неприличие), выскакивающих из домов и что-то там возвещающих о грядущих большевиках...


----------



## Nanon

vasko705 said:


> Это просто перечисление, Мме cyaxares_died переводит его с русского на французский, налицо продолжительное неоконченное действие (т.е. использование imparfait неизбежно)





vasko705 said:


> всё это то...то... демонстрирует продолжительную негарантированную случайную неодновременность (sometimes и then and now), так что quel que temps - quelquefois...



В данном контексте quelquefois звучит слабовато. Извините, но quelque temps - англицизм... Другой вариант - parfois. Но здесь лучше всего - ou.
"То... то..." можно и не переводить. Использование imparfait уже производит такой эффект.


Cyaxares_died, есть на ФЯ такое выражение - des femmes en cheveux (= tête nue).


----------



## vasko705

> Извините, но quelque temps - англицизм...


Это мне надлежит извиняться, у нас в Квебеке несколько утихла истерика о том, что французский язык погибает, так что поддерживать знания французского стало слегка труднее.
Плюс наш квебекский итак переполнен англицизмами по самые "Не хочу!"- вы наверно в курсе, это и у нас высмеивается вовсю: 'http://www.tetesaclaques.tv/recherche.php
 ...







​


----------



## Nanon

А во Франции считается, что самые верные защитники языка - именно квебекцы!  Но у нас идет офф-топ...

PS - Спасибо за "Têtes à claques"...


----------



## vasko705

> Но у нас идет офф-топ.


.D'accord


> PS - Спасибо за "Têtes à claques"...


 Bienvenue (Ещё один наш чисто квебекский "системный" англицизм)


----------



## Kolan

Nanon said:


> "То... то..." можно и не переводить. Использование imparfait уже производит такой эффект.
> (= tête nue).


Может быть, puis c imparfait? Тогда создается эффект альтернирующих действий.

Вот, додумался: par ici ... par la'

Here ... there


----------



## Nanon

С puis + imparfait создается эффект следовательности действий.
Ça et là - неплохой вариант. Браво, Kolan...
Можно и так: "et les gens soit... soit..."


----------



## Kolan

Nanon said:


> С puis + imparfait создается эффект следования действий.


Imparfait в ФЯ не предполагает временных рамок или развёртывания действий, если в imparfait стоят два или несколько равноправных глаголов.

Мне всегда казалось, что *puis* в таком случае будет означать альтернирование действий, подчёркивая неодновременность только отдельных актов, сохраняя в то же время одновременность плана, в котором действия происходили. Например:

Dans un parc, je march*ais*, *puis* cour*ais*. 
В парке я *то* ходил, *то *бегал. (_не мог и идти, и бежать в один и тот же момент времени_).

В каждый момент времени я мог либо только ходить, либо бегать, причём продолжалось всё это в течение неопределённого промежутка времени и точное чередование и длительность периодов бега и ходьбы неизвестны, и, кроме того, я мог начать как с бега, так и с ходьбы.

Или:
En vacances, je juste mang*ais*, *puis* dorm*ais*.
В отпуске я только и делал, что *то* ел, *то *спал. (_не получалось и жевать, и храпеть в один и тот же момент времени, даже если засыпал с куском во рту_).


----------



## Nanon

Kolan said:


> En vacances, je juste mang*eais*, *puis* dorm*ais*.
> В отпуске я только и делал, что *то* ел, *то *спал. (_не получалось и жевать, и храпеть в один и тот же момент времени, даже если засыпал с куском во рту_).



puis mangeais, puis dormais encore... 
скорее всего - je n'ai fait que manger et dormir.
Опять же, если не получается X и Y в один и тот же момент времени, то самый верный вариант - soit... soit.
_Pendant les vacances, soit je bouffais, soit je pionçais, mais je n'ai rien foutu (ou glandé) d'autre. _ Traduction de l'exemple ci-dessus en français familier mais grammaticalement correct .


----------



## Kolan

t





Nanon said:


> Опять же, если не получается X и Y в один и тот же момент времени, то самый верный вариант - soit... soit.
> _Pendant les vacances, soit je bouffais, soit je pionçais, mais je n'ai rien foutu (ou glandé) d'autre. _ Traduction de l'exemple ci-dessus en français familier mais grammaticalement correct .


J'ai mange', puis j'ai endormi, puis j'ai mange' encore... Ou - je mangeai, dormis, mangeai, dormis, ... Il n'y a pas de place pour l'imparfait. 

Sinon, ça paraît un peu lourd, plus lourd qu'en russe, ou то ... то ... fait le job.


----------



## Nanon

Désolée mais pas d'accord. Pourquoi "pas de place pour l'imparfait" ? *Bien sûr que si !* L'imparfait ne correspond pas à l'imperfectif... Ce sont des actions répétitives et d'une durée indéterminée même si elles se déroulent dans une période de temps déterminée dans le passé.
Lourd ? Quoi de plus léger que de ne pas traduire то... то... comme suggéré précédemment ?


----------



## Kolan

Nanon said:


> Désolée mais pas d'accord. Pourquoi "pas de place pour l'imparfait" ? *Bien sûr que si !* L'imparfait ne correspond pas à l'imperfectif... Ce sont des actions répétitives et d'une durée indéterminée même si elles se déroulent dans une période de temps déterminée dans le passé.
> Lourd ? Quoi de plus léger que de ne pas traduire то... то... comme suggéré précédemment ?


Я вернусь на русский, чтобы было понятно всем. Лучшим способом проверить работу переводчика (нелёгкую, кто ж спорит) - это выполнить обратный перевод. *То X, то Y* по-русски в данном контексте означает попеременное чередование двух одновременно не выполнимых действий, что передаёт обстановку суеты, паники, потери контроля. И, хотя каждый отдельный акт является завершённым, действия чередуются неопределённое число раз и каждое из них длится неопределённое время:

"... *шарахнулся* в сторону, *сбился* в кучки, *шарахнулся* в сторону, *сбился* в кучки, *шарахнулся* в сторону, ..."

Вот по-русски *то ..., то .*.. в сочетании с глаголами несовершенного вида как раз точно описывает происходившее. 

По-французски использование только imparfait, передавая неопределённость длительности отдельных актов и количества их повторения, не выражает попеременности действий, а, наоборот, скорее оставляет впечатление их одновременности. Обратный перевод даёт "шарахался в сторону (,/и) сбивался в кучки", это картина просто беспорядочного движения, в то время как автор подчёркивает посредством *то ..., то ...* , что движения чередовались попеременно во времени, причём многократно, и были неодновременными.

*Ça et là* (или par ici, par là) означает чередование в пространстве, а не во времени. *Ça et là* может происходить одновременно, а вот *puis* чётко разделяет отдельные акты во времени - одно закончилось, другое началось. (но не разделяет в пространстве, что, собственно, в данном случае и не требуется).

*Soit ..., soit ... ,* отражая состояние (*être*), вообще лишено пространственно-временных характеристик. Здесь, по аналогии с испанским, вместо _ser_ по логике подошёл бы глагол _estar_ (если вообще можно использовать такой подход в данном случае), но во французском это по-любому не работает.


----------



## Nanon

Kolan, Ваши объяснения ссылаются на обратные переводы, но Вы хорошо знаете, что языковые средства не одинаковы для всех языков...
Soit... soit... в данном случае - не глагол, а союз, хотя по этимологии Вы правы. А аналогия с испанским Cyaxares_died не поможет.
Но не буду настаивать и добиваться последнего слова. Жаль, но - некогда.


----------



## Kolan

Nanon said:


> Kolan, Ваши объяснения ссылаются на обратные переводы, но Вы хорошо знаете, что языковые средства не одинаковы для всех языков...
> Soit... soit... в данном случае - не глагол, а союз, хотя по этимологии Вы правы. А аналогия с испанским Cyaxares_died не поможет.
> Но не буду настаивать и добиваться последнего слова. Жаль, но - некогда.


И мне жаль. Придётся добираться до истины в одиночку, а то б была хорошая компания. Жаль, что и топикстартер, как обычно, нас покинул. Но дело и без него у нас живёт и побеждает.

*Soit ..., soit ...* точно соответствует русским союзам *будь (то) ..., будь (то) ...* , которые этимологически выводятся из того же "быть" ("être"). Если опустить *будь*, то исчезнет и *soit*. Действительно, аналога *то ..., то ...* в ФЯ нет, но это не значит, что нельзя выразить смысл инвариантно к направлению перевода.


----------



## Nanon

Колян, я не обиделась.
Быстренько - так как некогда (увы):

*soit* все-таки употребляется чаще, чем *будь*. По крайней мере в моем варианте ФЯ (и судя по профилю, Cyaxares тоже живет во Франции).
А это не единственное мое предложение... см. выше.


----------



## Kolan

Мне тоже особенно некогда, но я теперь развлекаюсь тем, что пишу с айфона. С него удается натюкивать вполне соразмерные куски.

Я могу согласиться с тем, что для перевода soit ..., soit ... годится не только будь ..., будь ... . Например, cyaxares де факто не участвует в дискуссии: то ли ей надоело, то ли непонятно, и это как раз soit ..., soit ... Но вот если ей то надоедает, то непонятно, тогда это альтернирование действий во времени и  soit ..., soit ... не годится совсем..


----------



## Nanon

Бедная Cyaxares. Надеюсь, она нас простит за то, что мы пользуемся ей примером. 
Если ей то надоедает, то непонятно, тогда можно и так: Tantôt elle en a marre, tantôt elle ne comprend pas...

(Кстати, как не додумалась до этого раньше?!?!)


----------



## Kolan

Nanon said:


> ...мы пользуемся её примером.
> Если ей то надоедает, то непонятно, тогда можно и так: Tantôt elle en a marre, tantôt elle ne comprend pas...
> 
> (Кстати, как не додумалась до этого раньше?!?!)


Потому что истина рождается в спорах.

Теперь, как это перефразировать в прошедшем времени? Дело в том, что *tantôt* коррелируется хорошо только с самым недавним прошлым (непосредственно предшествующим моменту разговора) или с непосредственным будущим.

Кстати, *tantôt... , tantôt ...* сработает абсолютно только во франсэ метро. Кебекуа, по моим наблюдениям, вкладывают в *tantôt* несколько иной смысл, отчего настоящий француз только морщится.


----------



## Nanon

По-моему, не нужно перефразировать, по крайней мере в литературном ФЯ.
Здесь много примеров с imparfait.
À tantôt ;-)


----------



## Kolan

Nanon said:


> По-моему, не нужно перефразировать, по крайней мере в литературном ФЯ.
> Здесь много примеров с imparfait.
> À tantôt ;-)


Да, верно. Более того, в ФЯ без imparfait и работать не будет в прошедшем времени. 

_... tan*tô*t ускользала от меня, tan*tô*t появлялась вновь_.

Молодец, Nanon!


----------

